# Anchor Hocking canning lids



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

My friend came over tonight so I could teach her how to make my onion jam. She brought her jars for her portion. Anchor Hocking variety. I have to say I don't like those lids. No visible indicator for sealing. It just says if it doesn't give 24 hours after they have cooled, they are sealed. What???? I used my ball lids on the other batches. I know they sealed. 
Has anyone used these before with success?


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

I've used them many times with no problems. Both the 2 piece and the the one piece lids (they have a button). When sealed they are a little more concave, more sunken in, than when unsealed. Just as with Ball lids, it is just a matter of finger checking the seal once the bands are removed. Even Ball lids can sometime "look" sealed while the band is still on but then lift right off with your fingers when you remove the band.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I decided because they were gifts I would just pop them and use my ball lids. When I popped them off Most weren't sealed. I did notice the few that had sealed were just slightly concave. Feel better now that I reprocessed them.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

You know Anchor Hocking also sells packs of Mason-like jars that are intended only for crafting (candles, potporri, decorative storage, etc.). Is it possible that since she is new to canning, she bought those jars instead of their canning jars and lids? They could well look the same to someone who didn't understand the differences.

On their website they offer 8-10 different types of lids for their jars and only 2 of them are intended to be used for canning.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I did know and checked them out beforehand. Good reminder though, should tell my friend for next time.cause I'm sure she will be using my recipe again... Her husband loves the onion jam.


----------

